# 90G C02 planted and fish. Newbie



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

I decided to join this hobby after seeing a friend of mine Crimper hi tech tank. I told him i wanted to do the same so i started on this site reading and researching. I also checked out some other sites looking at planted tanks and became inspired to do my own. The ada aquasoil came in and the rest of the supplies i needed so today i set up my hardscape and plan on getting plants tomorrow. This is my first time so any tips or ideas will be much appreciated. 
Here are a couple of pics of where im at so far. I still have 2 bags of aquasoil to put in most likely fill in the back left corner a bit more.
Thanks.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good Jamie! Can't wait to see your progress.

What are those white slabs on the first pic?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Drooooool

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's an epic planted tank! 90g. Look forward to the tank's evolution.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Styrofoam to support the rocks and add some elevation.


crimper said:


> Looking good Jamie! Can't wait to see your progress.
> 
> What are those white slabs on the first pic?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby, and to BCA. I hope you realise that most planted tanks aren't nearly as nice as crimper's though. It's a pretty ambitious plan to "do the same". But good luck with it. This looks like a great start.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Ya i know. I am sure there is a lot for me to learn before i can get to his level. Thats my goal anyways. I hope to get there at some point, i know he puts a lot of work into it. dont know if i will be able to but i will give it a shot. 

This should be a fun venture. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Jrock, With great people here ay BCA, you'll learn a lot. Its not that long since I started and dream about nice planted tanks, its not that long that I was on your shoes.

its not impossible to achieve anything that you wish for. We're here to help as much as we can. If you need some advice, post it here, drop me a message or call me, we'll sort things out.

One thing for sure, "planted tank(s) will test your patience." keep it up and welcome to BCA.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Jrock, us MR enthusiasts can always have a meet  I'm still only a year into planted tanks but I can help you with what I know.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like a new gang has formed :bigsmile:

Thanks Recon,mhe is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Too bad I'm not closer i would love to get together and check our your tanks too!! I plan to follow this build JRock. You and I have similar tanks, but mine will be a much lower budget than yours, check out my build thread too! Im looking forward to seeing the differences between the similarly sized tanks.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Swope2bc i like your build. looking good.


Swope2bc said:


> Too bad I'm not closer i would love to get together and check our your tanks too!! I plan to follow this build JRock. You and I have similar tanks, but mine will be a much lower budget than yours, check out my build thread too! Im looking forward to seeing the differences between the similarly sized tanks.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

ya for sure reckon. i am sure i will be needing some help. good to know someone in the ridge area.


Reckon said:


> Hey Jrock, us MR enthusiasts can always have a meet  I'm still only a year into planted tanks but I can help you with what I know.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok So I picked up my plants yesterday and planted them. I am a little disappointed with myself and the retailer i bought from. I guess this will be chalked up as a learning experience. I went to a well known retailer and asked if the plants in the tanks are "aquaflora" He said yes. so i began picking out the types of plants that i wanted. I wanted a full tank of plants. I did not realize that the plants i purchased were not aquaflora and that most of the plants i got were background plants. I ended planting most of the plants in bunches with the weights on em so they wouldnt float to the top when water was put in. well a few floated up so i just placed them deep in the soil. 
Here are the plants i purchased and the next pic is day 1 pic still cloudy a bit.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Its gonna look awesome Jrock! All those stems in there are going to create a veritable jungle lol! Your fish will love it!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm really disappointed on the sales guy (just don't mention the name of the LFS). I will talk to the owner when I go there next time. It's really unfair to give you a product that is not what you asked for.

Drop by to my place next time you go to Burnaby area as I got lots of Blyxa Japonicas, Rotala Macandra and Reinickiis and some shrimps too.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Crimper. that sounds awesome.


crimper said:


> I'm really disappointed on the sales guy (just don't mention the name of the LFS). I will talk to the owner when I go there next time. It's really unfair to give you a product that is not what you asked for.
> 
> Drop by to my place next time you go to Burnaby area as I got lots of Blyxa Japonicas, Rotala Macandra and Reinickiis and some shrimps too.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

A small update as i have neglected this thread.


I have had a small battle with brown algae due to some c02 issues and lighting issues. Now i am running the c02 1 bubble a second from 5am-9pm and lights for 10hrs total with a 2hr siesta in the middle. It seems to be helping now and the green and reds are coming in better. All fish have been healthy the whole time. I have been busy working on my 75g african cichlid tank lately.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good Jamie... you've been quiet for quite a while.

Show us your Cichlid Tank.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Today i made a huge mistake that ruined all my work. I was prepping my tank to bring in some new plants. During my prep i was removing large rocks to give my scape more dirt to plant the new plants. Well I forgot about all the styrofoam under the aquasoil. well u guessed it up popped all the styrofoam, fishies flew all over the place plants popped up to surface and now my tank is a cloudy mess. I did a 50% wc to clear up some of the cloudy water but it didn't do too much to help clear the water. I dont know what carnage lays beneath the surface. I found 2 algae eaters on the floor flopping around. They survived but i lost one Platy that i can see so far. Here is a pic after the 50% WC.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy moly. That must've been a big pop! Well, give it a couple days to let it settle. Also you'll probably want to clean your filter as well since it'll be working over time. That reminds me we gotta hang out!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Ouch! This is the effect of the Multi-tank Syndrome. 

Hey Bud, hope everything is ok with you. Don't panic, relocate all your fish into your spare tank then do a re-scape.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

here is an update video. i took some new plants and fish from a friend that i bought his c02 planted 92gal corner tank to which i made into a Tropheus F1 Illangi tank.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

another short video. I cleared out a few plants. I am considering shutting this tank down and converting it to a salty or put my Tropheus Illangi in here instead and use my corner 92g for a salty since it already has holes drilled in bottom and can fit a small 20g sump in bottom.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That tank looks great. The fish are very active and seem very happy. Sad face, if another planted tank gets shut down. Salty tanks do seem pretty sweet though. We haven't found a chance to meet up yet. Gotta do that!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

:bigsmile: The Devil won again! :lol:

Good luck Jamie!

I got an anemone and my clown immediately hosted it :wink: wink


----------

